# Miralax



## Pryncss (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a Colonoscopy scheduled for march 28th and I am terrified. Has anyone do the Miralax prep before. The nurse said it is totally tasteless and you add it to 62 ozs of Gatorade and if you can at least drink half of it it does the job. Any experiences with it?Steffie


----------



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi: I didn't see that anyone answered you and your proecedure was yesterday. I have to start the Miralax prep, at 4:00 and I was wondering how you did with it. How did your test come out?


----------

